

I Started Working Remotely – Track My Progress - entrep11
http://lukethomas.com/working-remotely-tracking-progress/

======
ivankirigin
I'm with YesGraph and hired Luke. We're really excited! A good chunk of the
team is remote, so feel free to AMA. He's lurking here too :-D

~~~
justinsteele
Do you have full office meetings? If so, how are they organized both
physically in the office (conference room? one mic in the middle of a desk?
laptops or projectors for video?) and software wise (hangouts, skype, etc)?

~~~
ivankirigin
Yep, we have weekly all-hands meetings. We use google hangouts.

Most people are remote. We'll need to get a better equipment setup with enough
people in any one location. Cameras just don't have a wide enough field of
view.

I was helping another company a while back that also used hangouts for the one
or two people that were remote. The local people numbered around 20. They just
needed to stand in front of the camera to talk.

If you go to a larger company all hands, there is someone talking with a mic
and an audience. Then the camera would just need to be on the speaker in the
front.

